# Co-sleeping with dog and newborn?



## FingerLakesMom2B (May 20, 2008)

Hi- I am 33 weeks pregnant with my first and plan to co-sleep. The only problem is that we already "co-sleep" with our dog. He is a really gentle intuitive 30 pound pup that just hangs out at the foot of the bed, but absolutely will not be kicked out. Occasionally he will sleep on the floor by his own choice, but when we tried to move him out of the bed you would've thought we were skinning him alive. He was a rescue and has "separation issues." I fear that forcing this issue, and moving him out and then letting the baby in, will just make him hate the baby. I feel like it will be okay- the baby will be between me and the wall, and we can keep the dog on my husband's side. Does anyone else sleep with their dog and baby? Am I crazy?


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

...and 3 cats! I was a little nervous about the pets at first. I know they are kind and gentle, but they looked so huge compared to the newborn, and I was a tiny bit worried about jealousy. We started night co-sleeping with baby until about 5 months, but before that there was lots of napping and cuddling together with the pets around. For the first few months I never left them alone in the bed together. But now I think nothing of it.


----------



## Rylins mama (Aug 22, 2007)

We sleep with our 3... yes 3 chihuahuas and our 14 month old and in 5 months also a newborn. The dogs were great right from the beginning, understanding not to sleep by her and now our youngest one sleeps right in her arms instead of her teddy now. I think you need to do whatever is right for YOU.


----------



## library lady (Sep 3, 2007)

You are not crazy. My dog (rescued lassa-poo I think) sleeps at the foot of the bed without any problems. He sleeps at my feet no less. I have the babe next to me where she can nurse and my puppy is at my feet all the time whether it is day or night. If I am in the bed, he is at my feet. We have added a twin bed next to ours so sometimes he will go to the bottom of the twin bed. Sometimes, the cat will even join him.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I try not to cosleep with anyone apart from DH, but come morning I normally have a springer spaniel with her spine pressed against my calves and a gorgeous small boy tucked in next to me with his head against me


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FingerLakesMom2B* 
Hi- I am 33 weeks pregnant with my first and plan to co-sleep. The only problem is that we already "co-sleep" with our dog. He is a really gentle intuitive 30 pound pup that just hangs out at the foot of the bed, *but absolutely will not be kicked out.* Occasionally he will sleep on the floor by his own choice, but when we tried to move him out of the bed *you would've thought we were skinning him alive.*

If he is growling (which is what I took him sounding like he's being "skinned alive" to mean), it is absolutely imperative that you remove this dog from your bed now. This has nothing to do with your baby, this dog thinks he's the boss of you. When he's growling at you he's saying "shove off lady, this spot is MINE". And when you back off and let him stay, he wins. Everytime he wins it reinforces his "right" to dictate the sleeping arrangements. In healthy dog-human relationships dogs do not dictate to us, it's the other way around.

You add another person into those dynamics, baby or not, and his nose is going to be out of joint (if he's growling he's not well-balanced) which is going to spawn a lot of behavioral problems. The fact that it's a baby makes you regaining control even more important, because dogs don't sit at the kitchen table and discuss their feelings in a family meeting, they growl, snap, bite, pee, etc. What could be normal dog behavior TO HIM, could mean much worse for a human, especially a baby.

You respectively have 7 weeks to make some changes, and if you're diligent, you can make A LOT of difference. But it will take you recognizing the problem, and then sticking with the life style changes necessary to change his behavior. I strongly suggest you get a trainer (I'd say behaviorist, but they have long waiting lists and probably won't do you much good before your baby is born, but a lot of knowledgeable trainers would be able to help you, look for one who specializes in in-home dynamics) to help you diagnose the cause of his resource guarding, and then go from there.

In the mean time I suggest you read up on NILIF (nothing in life is free), and alpha training. You can start those things now.


----------



## lilyblossom (Oct 12, 2007)

We have a 5 year old pit bull mix that is VERY bonded to me, was a rescue and when we adopted her she had serious separation anxiety. She always slept on the bed with us but with the baby coming we knew we had to do something to prepare her. This was our plan, take what you want and leave the rest:

We adopted her a cat, that way when the baby was born she'd have a buddy. We knew she loved cats and thought this would help her feel less lonely BECAUSE....

We started to train her to sleep on a dog bed instead of our bed. We weren't sure if she'd have the instinct not to stomp on the baby. She often slept between us with her head on the pillow (yes, I know how ridiculous that sounds - she was my first "baby" cut me some slack







). The way we did it was to buy the bed and before we went to sleep we'd put a dog treat on it so she'd go and eat the treat before hopping up on the bed. We also put the bed next to our bed, very close to me so when she was on it, I could dangle my arm off the side and she could smell and feel that I was right there. We'd try to tell her "OFF" everytime she jumped up on the bed but she would whine and whine...eventually we'd end up letting her sleep on the bed but wouldn't allow her the pillow or to sleep between us.

Eventually, we'd have to kick her off the bed fewer and fewer times. Towards the end, she'd stay off until we were asleep and then sneak back up so randomly during the night we'd have to tell her "OFF" again. The good thing is that now she sleeps on her bed and when we wake up in the morning we allow her up for some cuddle time. Now, she prefers her bed. Even if we call her up on the bed to start with, she ends up on her bed (that we eventually moved to a more convenient position at the foot of the bed).

Before we came home with the baby for the first time, we sent someone to the house with the baby's first hat (the one with all the blood still on it) so she could smell the baby and me together on the same article of clothing. We also sent someone in with a receiving blanket. Finally, when we came home, I went into the house first to greet the dog and give her some love before DH came in with the baby.

We did do a few other things to keep her from jumping on us when we walked in the door and other training tips to make her feel more secure in where she was in the "pack order". A more secure dog makes for a happier and better behaved animal. We honestly weren't really all that concerned but we love our dog so very much and didn't want to be in a postion where we had to give her up.

HTH and Good luck!


----------

